# Smoker Plans



## run2net (Apr 29, 2007)

HI everyone!,

I am a newbie looking for some good smoker build plans.

I want to build from scratch a versatile smoker.

I would like to build a wood smoker that can smoke for 15 -20 people on 

occasion ( backyard for friends /family) and then just for 2-3. ( or should I buy a cheapie for this on the side?).

Is an off- set the best type? 

I am concerned with making sure what I build is built to keep temps 

consistent and with proper dampers, baffles etc. to adjust when needed.

I am willing to spend $500 on this project. 

I guess what I am trying to ask is if any of you smoker vets have or know

 where to get custom smoker plans can you let me know?

Purchasing a smoker for this is also an option but I don't seem to find one 

in that price range with everything I need.


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

Howdy, run2net!

Happy you found the SMF! We have a whole section on woodburners and perhaps a post in that area will get better results. A number of our members have or are in the process of building their own smokers. And there are links in those areas to more plans.

Also, please post an intro in the Roll Call  section. Tell us a little about yourself and give all the members a shot at giving you a real SMF welcome!

Cheers!


----------

